# Bremsschlauch gerissen-Brauche Hilfe



## Larsenator (12. November 2011)

Moin an alle zusammen.
Zunächst weiß ich nicht, ob das hier das richtige Forum für sowas ist, ich hab aber auch kein anderes passendes gefunden. Naja, egal. Ich denke man wird mir auch hier helfen. Also, folgendes Problem: Mein Bremsschlauch von meiner hinteren "Avid Elixir R" an meinem "Uncle Jimbo" ist gerissen. Da die Züge ja innenverlegt sind und ich in diesem Gebiet noch relativ unerfahren bin, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir schnellst möglich helfen bzw. Tipps geben könnt, auf was ich alles achten muss, wenn ich die Leitung wechsel. Und welches Öl würdet ihr mir empfehlen, es dürfen ja nur 4er oder 5.1er verwendet werden. Ich hoffe das ihr mir möglichst schnell helfen könnt. Danke im voraus, 

Lars


----------



## GeorgeP (12. November 2011)

Du kannst DOT 4.0 und DOT 5.1 untereinander mischen, dann such dir ein günstiges angebot raus und ab zum entlüften.

Es handelt sich dabei nicht um ÖL, nur so als info. Bremsflüßiglkeit ist auch ätzend. Wenn auch nur schwach, also pass auf die finger auf und nach getaner arbeit das ganze mit wasser abspühlen!

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsenator (12. November 2011)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wieder was dazu gelernt, ich dachte immer da wär Öl drin. Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, erst Zug raus, dann neuen rein, Bremsflüssigkeit rein und dann entlüften? Da der Zug innerverlegt ist, ist denke ich mal, dass auch nen bisschen davon in den Rahmen gelaufen ist. Kann das Bisschen da drin bleiben, und wenn nicht, wie bekomme ich das Zeug da raus?
P.S.: Sorry, wenn ich mich nen bisschen blöd anstelle, ich will aber auch nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Alex-F (12. November 2011)

WO ist der Zug denn gerissen?


----------



## GeorgeP (12. November 2011)

Ist soweit alles richtig, einfüllen und entlüften ist ein arbeitsgang. Gibt eine sehr gute anleitung wie entlüftet wird. Wenn du es dannach machst geht nix schief, ist aber etwas zeitaufwendig !

Hier der link Klick

Versuch auf alle fälle den rahmen mit wasser auszuspühlen, das zeug ist auch in kleinen mengen agressiv !


----------



## Larsenator (12. November 2011)

Also der Riss ist kurz bevor der Zug in den Rahmen geht. Ich hab mal versucht es zu fotographieren, ich hoffe man kanns erkennen:






Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps!


----------



## -MIK- (13. November 2011)

Also,

ohne Eigenwerbung machen zu wollen aber nimm meine Anleitung: Klick. Da steht zwar The One aber nach dem Verfahren entlüften wir auch die Avid Elixir von meinem Kumpel. Wenn Du das danach machst und vorher die Kolben schön mit Bremsenreiniger säuberst, wirste zufrieden sein.

Nun zu Deinem Problem, wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist das am Steuerrohr. Zieh die Leitung einfach ein Stück raus und Du bist erst einmal safe, was das Reinlaufen betrifft. An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Gabel austauschen um zu prüfen, ob auch wirklich nichts ins Steuerrohr gelaufen ist. 
Proaktiv einfach mal mit Bremsenreiniger reinigen.

Leitungstausch: Besorge Dir bei einem Schlosser / Metaller 4m Schweißdraht, 0,8er - 1,0er (mm) Dicke. Nun schraubst Du die Leitung an der Bremszange ab, tapest am besten vorher die gerissene Stelle mit etwas Panzertape und ziehst den Hebel ein paar Mal. Die Flüssigkeit aus der Leitung sollte nun unten herauslaufen (Auffangbecher bereitstellen). 

Nun die Leitung am Bremshebel abschraubten und den Schweißdraht von oben durch schieben. Nicht wundern, aufgrund des Anschlussstücks der Leitung für die Bremszange kannst den Draht nicht komplett durch schieben. Wenn Du nicht weiter schieben kannst, zieh die Leitung raus, nun sollte der Draht komplett durch den Rahmen liegen und Du kannst ihn weiter durch schieben. Schieb ihn soweit durch, dass Du 3/4 der Länge unten und 1/4 oben raus hängen.

Nun "nur noch" die neue Leitung über den Draht ziehen und durch den Rahmen schieben. Lass einfach die Gabel demontiert, dann kannst Du vielleicht noch etwas durch das Steuerrohr koordinieren.

Viel Spaß dabei. Mach Dir keinen Stress wegen dem langen Text, dürfte ne Sache von ner Stunde sein.


----------



## Alex-F (13. November 2011)

Immer schön jemand mit Erfahrung da zu haben. Guter Tip.


----------



## Larsenator (13. November 2011)

Danke MIK für die sehr genaue Anleitung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du kannst DOT 4.0 und DOT 5.1 untereinander mischen, dann such dir ein günstiges angebot raus und ab zum entlüften.


Hab mich ein  bisschen schlau gemacht und so wie ich das sehe ist DOT 5.1 besser als  DOT 4. Also warum beide mischen?


----------



## GeorgeP (13. November 2011)

Larsenator schrieb:


> Danke MIK für die sehr genaue Anleitung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe nur gesagt das beide untereinander mischbar sind, nicht das du sie mischen sollst!

Wenn du besser auf grund 30°C höherer siedepunkt temperatur bei DOT 5.1 defenierst, dann ja 

Ich bin mir sehr sicher das du es nicht schaffst die bremsflüßigkeit auf über 230°C zu bringen. Außer du fährst vorne eine 160mm bremsscheibe mit abgefahrenen belägen den groß glockner mit max speed runter


----------



## -MIK- (13. November 2011)

Die viel spannendere Frage, für welches Dot hat der Hersteller die Dichtungen ausgelegt?  In eine Dot 5.1 Bremse kannst Du auch 4er füllen, anders rum net....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (13. November 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Die viel spannendere Frage, für welches Dot hat der Hersteller die Dichtungen ausgelegt?  In eine Dot 5.1 Bremse kannst Du auch 4er füllen, anders rum net....


 

pöldsinn 

beide bremsflüßigkeiten basieren auf der selben grundlage, sonst könnte man sie ja nicht untereinander mischen.

DOT 3 und DOT4 sollte man nicht untereinander mischen da DOT 4 etwas agressiver ist als DOT3 und dort könnte es zu beschädigungen von dichtungen kommen in form von aufquellen.

Cheers
George


----------



## Larsenator (13. November 2011)

Okay, eine Frage hab ich aber noch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede, die ich merken würde, und zwar bei derselben Bremsflüssigkeit (also DOT 5.1)? Denn warum ist das von Avid so viel teurer als von ATU? 

Avid: 100ml ~ 11 - ATU: 1L = 16,50

Hier die Links: http://www.atu.de/online-shop/oele-...566/bremsfluessigkeit_dot_5_1_1_l-FA5100.html 
                   http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/scheibenbremsen-       zubehoer/avid-entlueftungskit-dot-51/220185.html

Oder ist das einfach nur ein Fehler?


----------



## -MIK- (13. November 2011)

Und hier kostet 1L DOT 4 von ATE 6,06â¬:

Klick Klack

Das ist genormt, Dot 4 = Dot 4.


----------



## Larsenator (14. November 2011)

Um nochmal auf die Beschreibung einzugehen, der Schweißdraht ist doch nur dafür da, damit ich die Bremsleitung besser durch den Rahmen bekomme, oder? Also kann ich den danach wieder rausziehen? 
Und brauche ich unbedingt ne Leitung von Avid? Die ist mir mit 40 eigentlich nen bisschen zu teuer... Oder gibts da noch Alternativen?


----------



## -MIK- (14. November 2011)

Ja kla, der Schweißdraht muss natürlich danach wieder raus.

Kein Plan.


----------



## Larsenator (14. November 2011)

Okay, dass mit der Leitung kaufen hat sich erledigt. Das läuft bei Rose unter Ganrantie/Kulanz . Echt super Service da . 
Nur einbauen muss ich die dann selber, was dank eurer hilfreichen Tipps aber jetzt kein Problem mehr sein sollte. 
In diesem Sinne nochmal ein fettes *DANKE!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (15. November 2011)

Kein Ding, erzähl mal wie es gelaufen ist...


----------



## Larsenator (15. November 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kein Ding, erzähl mal wie es gelaufen ist...


Wenn die neue Leitung da ist, damit ich sie einbauen kann, gerne.


----------



## Trekki (15. November 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Klick Klack



Ich habe es 3 mal gelesen, immer kam "Alte Bremsflüssigkeit" heraus. Ich glaube, ich muss so langsam ins Bett.


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Lol.... :d


----------



## Larsenator (20. November 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kein Ding, erzähl mal wie es gelaufen ist...


Ist eigentlich super gelaufen... Nur leider hab ich das mit dem Schweißdraht vergessen  ! Man war das ne Arbeit die Leitung da durch zu fummeln. Aber die Bremse funzt jetzt besser als vorher. Heute ne Tour gemacht und hat super gehalten


----------



## -MIK- (20. November 2011)

Larsenator schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich super gelaufen... Nur leider hab ich das mit dem Schweißdraht vergessen  !



Das 'n Scherz oder?  Hat das Wichtigste vergessen.... Aber freut mich zu hören, dass es läuft und alles super ist!


----------



## Larsenator (20. November 2011)

Okay, vergessen hab ichs nicht, aber da ich mir nicht erst Schweißdraht kaufen wollte dachte ich mir nen Stück Nähgarn und Panzertape halten auch... Tja falsch gedacht, beim ersten großen "Ruck" wars ab . Aber mitlerweile kann ich darüber lachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Beim nächsten mal hol ich mir dann einfach Schweißdraht.


----------



## -MIK- (20. November 2011)

Da kann man nur mim Kopf vorn Tisch knallen....    Beim Schlosser hättest das doch für lau bekommen....


----------



## Larsenator (21. November 2011)

Aber da hätte ich ja erstmal hinkommen müssen 
Ist ja auch egal, letztendlich hat ja alles super geklappt.


----------

